# REMERON AND PREGNANCY



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

Hi all-I am going to post periodically just so there is 'documentation' of my pregnancy while on Remeron so if any of you ' come after me' - you have some info to look at.I am now 9.5 weeks. Baby H2 (the twin) has apparently gone to heaven. The doc believes the twins were because of my age (37) as there are no twins in our families. There is no belief that the Remeron had anything to do with it. Baby H1 is the right size, shape and heartbeat as it should be at this point. So no indication of a problem yet. I had posted before that my doc spoke with the manufacturer - no manufacturer will promote that their antidepressant is safe in pregnancy - never have and never will - but he manufacturer said it has been used to treat nausea/vomiting in pregnany - hence why she was comfortable with my staying on it. I had no choice as I have a very severe case of IBS - and I was absolutely non-functional, 99 lbs, 24 x7 pain and fallling asleep every 1.5 hours.Anyway, again I will update as I progress. Thanks to all of you who have sent well wishes, prayers and support.


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Thanks for the post and keeping us updated. And congratulations to you on your pregnancy!


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

update to post - cross post to main forum too-I went in for another checkup - I am now 11.5 weeks. Everything is on track and normal! Baby H was swimming Kicking and doing karate. If you are familiar with the Scream artwork - the baby was holding that pose too.Doc says possible placenta previa and perhaps a casearan (had one with my first and things are pointing this way for this one too.) But again, those things are all normal pregnancy things. (ie. not attributable to taking remeron) My biggest concern will be nervous system and gastrointestinal - neither of which we will now until the Baby H makes a grand entrance. I am stilll not out of the woods as I still have to take the progesterone so - will feel better then. Just wanted to keep people updated.


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

So is it ok to take Remeron while pregnat? I thought most antidepressants were category C which means it is unknown if it is ok? If it is ok to take while pregnant, thats a really good thing.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Category C drugs are usually only used in pregnancy when there is a good reason to. http://www.drugs.com/PDR/Remeron_Tablets.html has the data from clinical trials in animals. The good news is no birth defects at 17 times higher dose than humans take. There were some pup losses at 20 times the human dose, but none at 3 times.That is pretty good news when it comes to the drug. Class B usually have no issues in the animal tests. Some drugs cause a lot worse problems in the animal tests so are in the avoid if you are pregnant group.Very few drugs are tested in pregnant woman, so human data is generally not available (what you need to get a safe during pregnancy rating)Hopefully everything weill continue to do well.K.


----------

